# Do you know any semi-realistic artists?



## Wainard (Oct 16, 2021)

What i mean is anthro furries, with distinctive animal faces, but preserved important humane traits (eye shape, brows, mouth)
Shading style is not important.

Good examples from me: Attury; IDZANAMI; Caicyo









I've lived with this style of furries for ma furry life, but now im left with just 1 artist.

No way i can find new artists, pretty much everyone is drawing hyperstylised cartoonish commisions.


----------



## TyraWadman (Oct 16, 2021)

Almost every russian artist? X)


----------



## Pomorek (Oct 16, 2021)

Wainard said:


> No way i can find new artists, pretty much everyone is drawing hyperstylised cartoonish commisions.


...except me, who is making things _hyperrealistic_. May not be what you're looking for, but the raw description _"distinctive animal faces, but preserved important humane traits (eye shape, brows, mouth) Shading style is not important"_ does fit my works.


----------

